# Dana White MMA in Olympics 'will happen'



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

*Ultimate Fighting Olympics?*

im takin gsp in 100m dash
cro cop in high jump
fedor in discus
a. silva for long jump


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

I'll take Mark Coleman in the _Get booted 500 ft. out for testing positive fore steriods_. :laugh:


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

Phil Baroni would get the boot too.

But I'd have to give:

*Tank the gold for Power Lifting*
*Coture the gold for the trialthalon, cause he's a machine*
finally, *Jason von Flue gets a participation ribbon for Ping-Pong. He's just worthless*


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

chuck looks like he could throw a mean javlin to me for some reason...:dunno:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Not to come off rude and/or crude to the thread starter...but this is a pretty stupid topic. I'm gonna leave it at that.

:thumbsup:


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

GSP in boxing
GSP in taekwondo´
Wrestling hmmm Sherk, Hughes and Tito would probably all win
Karo Parysian in judo obviously..
Uh and Cro Cop wins soccer with those kicks:cheeky4:


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> chuck looks like he could throw a mean javlin to me for some reason...:dunno:


Oh yeah, definitley


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

i think id go with arlovski for boxing.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> chuck looks like he could throw a mean javlin to me for some reason...:dunno:



Never thought of that but you are right lol :thumbsup:


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Danny Abbaddi looks like a mean cup stacker and extreme ping pong player...
ANd Time Slyvia would take the special olympics with ease....


----------



## kyle1 (Jul 10, 2006)

AA boxing , couture=triathlon , mmm yoshida=judo ,


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Not to come off rude and/or crude to the thread starter...but this is a pretty stupid topic. I'm gonna leave it at that.
> 
> :thumbsup:


did you capitalize the name of my thread....?


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> Danny Abbaddi looks like a mean cup stacker and extreme ping pong player...
> ANd Time Slyvia would take the special olympics with ease....


:laugh: :laugh:  :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

jamlena said:


> :laugh: :laugh:  :laugh: :laugh:


 the truth


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Eating Contest:
Cabbage or Frank Mir?

100m Dash:
GSP
(the warmup he does by running around the ring)

High Jump:
Tito Ortiz
(the warmup he does by jumping around)


----------



## Coola (Nov 21, 2006)

*When will we see UFC in the olympics?*

Or MMA for that matter. I'm curious to see when they will put this sport in the olympics. They have boxing, wrestling and I think kick boxing and fencing. So why not include Mixed Martial Arts in there as well? 

Does anyone know if there has been talk about it or not? I'd love to see it in the olympics, Randy Couture getting a Gold Medal, Fedor Silver and Cro Crop Bronze.

Hah!


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't expect to see it in the Olympics any time soon, but maybe down the road some time.

MMA fighting isn't even sanctioned in many (most?) places so there are many hurtles to overcome before it can be truly an internationally accepted sport.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

Not any time soon. And when I say that I mean probably never. I mean they even took Baseball out of the olympics. If Baseball isn't in how much of a chance to u think MMA stands????


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

randy couture over fedor?....He's way past his prime. Bronze max


----------



## bootyclause (Feb 25, 2007)

they added snowboarding relatively quickly from when it was created. and they already have boxing, judo and wrestling so its not that farfetched. The problem is that I bet a lot of the big names wont be allowed to do it due to their contracts.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

bootyclause said:


> they added snowboarding relatively quickly from when it was created. and they already have boxing, judo and wrestling so its not that farfetched. The problem is that I bet a lot of the big names wont be allowed to do it due to their contracts.


Yea they will be amatuers fighting if it happens. Proabably won't happen though.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

IDL said:


> I don't expect to see it in the Olympics any time soon, but maybe down the road some time.
> 
> MMA fighting isn't even sanctioned in many (most?) places so there are many hurtles to overcome before it can be truly an internationally accepted sport.


I agree 100% :thumbsup: ... hopefully somewhere down the line it will happen and hopefully I'm alive to witness it.


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

UFC President Dana White is confident that mixed martial arts (MMA) will one day become an Olympic event, according to an interview with The Oregonian.

Here’s a snip from White:

“That’s always been my goal, and it will happen. It will be awesome. I know there have been talks, but no one has approached me.” 

The article mentions that “speculation is increasing about the possibility of [MMA] as an Olympic event.”

I’m not sure if that account comes from firsthand knowledge of this situation or it’s merely hearsay, but either way it’s an incredibly tantalizing prospect.

Japan vs. USA. Brazil vs. Canada. Britain vs. South Korea — all the possible machinations and international showdowns would be downright insane.

These fighters already fight for pride, but imagine the passion and pitched battles on the world stage fighting for their national colors? I can’t … to be honest.

It’s the IFL on serious steroids. Even that analogy doesn’t do it much justice.
With wrestling, Judo and other mixed martial arts already an integral part of Olympic competition, adding MMA seems like a logical next step. One that would more than likely do wonders to debunk the widespread misconception of “human cockfighting.”

The next summer Olympics are in 2008 in Beijing, China. There’s no way MMA will be on display in these games, but maybe 2012 in London, England, isn’t so far-fetched.

Bisping fans rejoice.

(Note: Read this entire article if you can — it has some solid information about PRIDE FC, Fedor Emelianenko and the feud between Sherdog and White.)


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Pride FC sort of felt like the Olympics, well we had Japan vs Brazil for 10+ years. It would be cool though, I think we are still a nice way from it.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

They would change alot so it is "safer" but if they didn't then sweet i am all for it.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

It will, and it will be called Pankration.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

mma in the olympics i seriously doubt it there are just too many factors affecting it from happening right now maybe in 12 years....


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> It will, and it will be called Pankration.


Interesting....

Only worry I have is the Olympic staff modifying the rules to their liking. I mean I can see mma in the Olympics being similiar to RINGS. Now that would suck


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> mma in the olympics i seriously doubt it there are just too many factors affecting it from happening right now maybe in 12 years....


unified rules


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> mma in the olympics i seriously doubt it there are just too many factors affecting it from happening right now maybe in 12 years....


Yeah it may happen but not by 2008.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Russia would have Fedor, and then Russia would always win. FLAWED SYSTEM!!!!!!
lol but seriously though it would be kinda cool. They already have wrestling, why not?:dunno:


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

MMA in the opympics make no sense to me. I mean a fighter can only fight once and then they are suspended for a while until they are cleared to fight again right. That's why Chuck Lidell is not on every PPV each month. So let's say Randy Couture is in the MMA Olympics event, he would have to train for one fight, and that's it. Not really fair to other athletes who have to compete in several competitions like runners, swimmers, ice skaters, divers etc... To me fighting should never be an Olympic sport. I love MMA but bottom line is, to inflict pain on an opponent is not an Olympic sport. I believe MMA is a sport and these are athletes but should never be on the Olympic level.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

benn said:


> (Note: Read this entire article if you can — it has some solid information about PRIDE FC, Fedor Emelianenko and the feud between Sherdog and White.)


 Cite your source, and I will.

It will be interesting to see if this will happen. First, you won't be seeing any pro fighters in the Olympic ring/cage, by definition of the event. I imagine they'd use some sort of amateur rules, which are still fairly variant from state to state. Headgears, anyone?



70seven said:


> Also, you won't be seeing any professional fighters in the ring, by definition of the event.


 You're welcome to your opinion, but for the record, the Olympics were founded on the concept of perfecting violence (they weren't throwing the javelin for fun). Boxing, wrestling, and Judo have been Olympic events for years, with Tae Kwon Do being added most recently (Korea had an awesome turning back hook kick KO on Greece). Violence is nothing new to the Olympics.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> unified rules


its not just that acceptance has really increased for the sport but still not to the point where it would be allowed in the olympics


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

70seven said:


> To me fighthing should never be an olympic sport. I love MMA but bottom line is, to inflict pain on an oponant is not an olympic sport. I believe MMA is a sport and these are atheletes but should never be on the olympic level.


WTF? Boxing, Karate, wrestling, TKD etc. That logic makes no sense. MMA isn't what it used to be, nowadays it is just another combat sport.
And it already was in the olympics, it was called Pankration.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

That would be sick

HW Gold - Fedor(Russia)
Silver - Nog (Brazil)
Bronze - Cro Cop (Croatia)

LHW Gold - Shogun (Brazil)
Silver - Henderson (USA)
Bronze - Igor Vovy (Ukraine)

MW Gold - Silva (Brazil)
Silver - Franklin (USA)
Bronze - Dennis Kang (S. Korea)

WW Gold - BJ Penn (USA)
Silver - GSP (Canada)
Bronze - Karo (Armenia)

LW Gold - Sherk (USA)
Silver - Gomi (Japan)
Bronze - Franca (Brazil)

That's taking into consideration that thier are 5 spots per team, 1 for each wieght class. Could just as easily subbed Chuck or Rampage for Hendo. Or Wandy, Arona or lil Nog for Shogun.

Would be interesting to see who would represent team USA, Brazil and Japan because thier are so many fighters in a single wieght class that are pretty even, some are friends and some are enamies.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> WTF? Boxing, Karate, wrestling, TKD etc. That logic makes no sense. MMA isn't what it used to be, nowadays it is just another combat sport.
> And it already was in the olympics, it was called Pankration.


karate isnt in the olympics but you could have mentioned judo lol


----------



## major decision (May 26, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> Russia would have Fedor, and then Russia would always win. FLAWED SYSTEM!!!!!!
> lol but seriously though it would be kinda cool. They already have wrestling, why not?:dunno:


already have wrestling? wrestling is the oldest sport known to man. the olympics was built on wrestling



70seven said:


> MMA in the opympics make no sense to me. I mean a fighter can only fight once and then they are suspended for a while until they are cleared to fight again right. That's why Chuck Lidell is not on every PPV each month. So let's say Randy Couture is in the MMA Olympics event, he would have to train for one fight, and that's it. Not really fair to other athletes who have to compete in several competitions like runners, swimmers, ice skaters, divers etc... To me fighting should never be an Olympic sport. I love MMA but bottom line is, to inflict pain on an opponent is not an Olympic sport. I believe MMA is a sport and these are athletes but should never be on the Olympic level.


thats a good point. only fighters that lose by stoppage are suspended, so it would make sense to make it a winners bracket only. single elimination tournament format. but there is no real way to decide who gets third place (which is why it will never by an olympic event)


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

I already said it, but no one seemed to notice. 

Professional athletes aren't allowed to compete in the olympics.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jasvll said:


> I already said it, but no one seemed to notice.
> 
> Professional athletes aren't allowed to compete in the olympics.


Whats your point? Amatuer MMA????


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

jasvll said:


> I already said it, but no one seemed to notice.
> 
> Professional athletes aren't allowed to compete in the olympics.


Not anymore, NBA and NHL stars play in the Olympics. It used to be only amature players but they changed it.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

i think the main concern about this is....arnt olympic athletes non pro....except for hockey...


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

robb2140 said:


> Not anymore, NBA and NHL stars play in the Olympics. It used to be only amature players but they changed it.


 Those are exceptions, not the rule. You're not going to find a pro boxer in the Olympic ring, or a pro in virtually all events.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Whats your point? Amatuer MMA????


 My point was that the pros wouldn't be fightingin the Olympics.

Amateur MMA already exists.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

jasvll said:


> My point was that the pros wouldn't be fightingin the Olympics.
> 
> Amateur MMA already exists.


we don't even know if it will happen, I'm sure some pro fighters would be willing to compete if allowed.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

Go look at olympic boxing... Is it very competative, or credible? MMA in the olympics would be a joke!


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

robb2140 said:


> Not anymore, NBA and NHL stars play in the Olympics. It used to be only amature players but they changed it.


thats because there amateurs in other countries were getting paid not only under the table...but thorough insentives...ie....play for us and we'll pay four you living expenses....


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jasvll said:


> My point was that the pros wouldn't be fightingin the Olympics.
> 
> Amateur MMA already exists.


Yes but not in the olympics, which is kinda the point.
Not whether pros will be fighting.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

robb2140 said:


> we don't even know if it will happen, I'm sure some pro fighters would be willing to compete if allowed.


nones debating that

its the point that pros shouldnt be allowed to compete in most situations


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Yes but not in the olympics, which is kinda the point.


 Obviously. My point was that the rule set would likely come from amateur MMA, not pro MMA and that most competitors would also come from amateur MMA.



> Not whether pros will be fighting.


 If you look at all the lists of medalists being made on this thread, you'll find that they are made up exclusively of pro MMArtists. I was pointing out that the odds are very much against that taking place. Even if all the pros are allowed to compete, the risk/reward ratio is likely to keep most pros away.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

hollando said:


> nones debating that
> 
> its the point that pros shouldnt be allowed to compete in most situations


keep in mind, Most Olympic sports like, track and field events, skiing, bobsledding and things like that, aren't very lucrative at the pro level unless you are top 3 in the world, even then you are not making the same $$$ as an NBA player.

i think in the case of MMA they would let the pro's in, due to the fact that thier is a major differance in skill level between amatures and pros, remember even if you fought in KOTC or IFL then you would be considered a proffessional. Amature MMA is generally for people's 1st or 2nd fight, often times they are unsanctioned events that resemble the old UFC's, only with more rules.

Amature Boxers that fight in the Olympics have real skills and have been training and fighting at the Amature level for years, there are legit organizations like Golden Gloves where they can showcase thier skills as an amature fighter before going pro. MMA does'nt have that type of outlet yet. Most Olympic Atheletes played thier respective sport in high School and College, MMA fighters go right into the pros. If you get paid then you are a pro.

If they made it an Olympic event you will see Pro fighters competing and I'm sure their will be tons of UFC and Pride superstars fighting for thier country.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Obviously. My point was that the rule set would likely come from amateur MMA, not pro MMA and that most competitors would also come from amateur MMA.
> 
> If you look at all the lists of medalists being made on this thread, you'll find that they are made up exclusively of pro MMArtists. I was pointing out that the odds are very much against that taking place. Even if all the pros are allowed to compete, the risk/reward ratio is likely to keep most pros away.


I disagree, read my above post^^^^

I agree that alot will not compete because of no pay and potential injury, but I'm sure enough guys will fight for thier countries. I'm sure Dana would make it worth thier while as well, with some type of loophole insentive. It would be a huge boost for the Sport to have big names competing on a worldwide scale.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Obviously. My point was that the rule set would likely come from amateur MMA, not pro MMA and that most competitors would also come from amateur MMA.
> 
> If you look at all the lists of medalists being made on this thread, you'll find that they are made up exclusively of pro MMArtists. I was pointing out that the odds are very much against that taking place. Even if all the pros are allowed to compete, the risk/reward ratio is likely to keep most pros away.


I don't think so. I think guys like Fedor would fight for their counry in a second if allowed. Or Kid Yamamoto, he already competes infreestyle wretling for instance. I think you are underestimating the reward aspect.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

robb2140 said:


> I agree that alot will not compete because of no pay and potential injury, but I'm sure enough guys will fight for thier countries. I'm sure Dana would make it worth thier while as well, with some type of loophole insentive. It would be a huge boost for the Sport to have big names competing on a worldwide scale.


 I don't see Dana White encouraging his upper level fighters to fight outside the UFC. His risk/reward ratio is also too high.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

robb2140 said:


> keep in mind, Most Olympic sports like, track and field events, skiing, bobsledding and things like that, aren't very lucrative at the pro level unless you are top 3 in the world, even then you are not making the same $$$ as an NBA player.
> 
> i think in the case of MMA they would let the pro's in, due to the fact that thier is a major differance in skill level between amatures and pros, remember even if you fought in KOTC or IFL then you would be considered a proffessional. Amature MMA is generally for people's 1st or 2nd fight, often times they are unsanctioned events that resemble the old UFC's, only with more rules.
> 
> ...


 I agree that what you're saying could happen, but at the same time, the athletic commissions are actively defining and implementing an amateur MMA system similar to what's in boxing. 

Personally (just an opinion), I think that system would have to be in place before the Olympics would even consider adding MMA.


----------



## major decision (May 26, 2007)

robb2140 said:


> I disagree, read my above post^^^^
> 
> I agree that alot will not compete because of no pay and potential injury, but I'm sure enough guys will fight for thier countries. I'm sure Dana would make it worth thier while as well, with some type of loophole insentive. It would be a huge boost for the Sport to have big names competing on a worldwide scale.


i highly doubt dana would encourage any of his fighters to fight in the olympics, not having superbowl level fights on his ppv events would drive dana insane


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I don't think so. I think guys like Fedor would fight for their counry in a second if allowed. Or Kid Yamamoto, he already competes infreestyle wretling for instance. I think you are underestimating the reward aspect.


 I'm sure there would be pros that would be nationalistic enough to go for it, especially if they're not in title contention. My point is not about specific fighters, but about the probable general make up of the athletes that would compete in Olympic MMA.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

jasvll said:


> I don't see Dana White encouraging his upper level fighters to fight outside the UFC. His risk/reward ratio is also too high.


The exposure would be huge, and would attract alot of attention to his sport. the teams would consist of 5 fighters and 3-5 alts. so it would'nt shut down his business. From a business standpoint it actually makes sense.


What exactly is an amature MMA fighter?

The typical path in an MMA career would go...

1. backround in some martial art, wrestling, TKD, Karate, BJJ (optional)

2. 1-2 years of MMA training with no actual fights

3. a couple of fights in a small local promotions, where the pay is small, (but still thier is $$$ involved, so you could'nt qualify as an amature),

4. couple fights in a bigger promotion that's not UFC or Pride, (Strikeforce, KOTC, IFL)

5. You made it to the big show!!! get an undercard fight and hope to make the best of it.

6. Win a bunch of fights in the UFC/PRIDE, fight the best fighters and make lots of $$$$, try to be a world champ.


There is really no amature MMA that is worth bieng showcased. If it were also a collegate sport then I would agree.

Explain what exactly an amature MMA fighter is.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

jasvll said:


> I agree that what you're saying could happen, but at the same time, the athletic commissions are actively defining and implementing an amateur MMA system similar to what's in boxing.
> 
> *Personally (just an opinion), I think that system would have to be in place before the Olympics would even consider adding MMA*.


That makes sense, If it does happen, it probably won't be until even after 2012 prob 2016 or 2020, IMO. by then if the sport continues to grow at the rate it is, we will probably see amature MMA.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

robb2140 said:


> The exposure would be huge, and would attract alot of attention to his sport. the teams would consist of 5 fighters and 3-5 alts. so it would'nt shut down his business. From a business standpoint it actually makes sense.


 I don't think it would attract significantly more attention to the sport. A sport like TKD benefits, because there is no professional outlet, but MMA already has a huge worldwide presence and is growing everyday. How big do you think the sport would be by the time it was approved for the Olympics? MMA in the Olympics would be a good thing; it just doesn't seem necessary. 

From the fighter's point of view, you have the risk of injury, conflicting interests with sponsors and promoters. I just don't think most of them will see it as worth it, especially since they already have a worldwide stage.



> What exactly is an amature MMA fighter?


 As I said, an amateur system similar to boxing's is being actively defined and implemented by the commissions. Many states already have amateur systems in place and require amateur fights before allowing pro fights; they just don't all agree on what amateur MMA is, yet. No, it's not here, yet, but as I said, (opinion) I just don't see MMA being added to the Olympics before it has a solid amateur system in place.


----------



## Alula (Apr 13, 2007)

Maybe if MMA gets really big in England. It'd be great for the exposure, but I really don't like the idea of people only rooting for fighters which hail from their country.

Where are all the British people in this forum and how big is MMA there?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think if this was to happen they would either use old Pancrease rules no closed fist strikes or they would have to make thicker gloves because they wouldn't be able to have 3 fights without getting messed up.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

in 9 - 13 years when it may be able to have mma in the olympics were going to have a totally new crop of mma guys.

also gymnists/ice skaters/ whatever the hell else get paid for putting on shows so shouldnt be considered technically 'amature'

i dont see it happening though because of the recovery time needed for fighters to be medically cleared.
although it would be awesome


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

agreed!

+rep


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

If they did do it they would have to have a fighter fight like once a week or all in one night because if they do fights 2 or 3 days after each fight the fighters will be in ridclous pain because a day or two after a fight is a lot worse then any pain you feel the night of the fight.


----------



## coo1beans (Mar 3, 2008)

*mma incorporated to olympics?*

What do you think the odds are of having MMA incorporated into the olympics? Although some of you may think this is far-fetched, let me remind you it is widely believed among historians that the first forms of MMA competitions were held at the olympics of ancient times.

What would the UFC's take on this be if it were to happen? They have a pretty strict policy about competing in anything else for their fighters. But then again, almost all pro leagues (NHL,NBA etc...) have clauses prohibiting their athletes to partake in certain things but there's always an exception for the olympics.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I don't think this will be happening anytime soon. Many people wouldn't want to watch "barbarians" fighting, at it would be really hard to convince everyone that its safe. These are just a few of many problems involved with this.

So no, don't think its happening.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't expect this to happen any time soon, but I would not be surprised if submission grappling were to be added in the near future.


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

Maybe not any time soon, but eventually it will happen. It's true that the first form of MMA was Pankration, which took place in the Greek Olympics. My name Dioxippus is of note 
Pankration was eliminated from the Olympics due to people viewing it as a bloodsport, but most Pankration bouts ended in serious, career-ending injury and even death. The only two rules were no eye-gouging and no biting. Now that's brutal compared to modern MMA. 

Personally I can't wait for MMA to be entered into the Olympic games, and for people to get over the stereotype that it's just a bloodsport. There is so much more involved and most fighters don't want to permanently hurt anyone, it's all for competition. When it does happen the UFC will no longer be the "Superbowl" of MMA, all fighters will strive to make that Olympic cut. I know I'll live to see the day, and it'll make me a happy man.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

The IOOC has an enormous stick up it's ass, the chances of MMA being added are zero for the forseeable future. If MMA continues to grow in popularity then we might see it a long ways down the road (minimum 20 years) and never in a cage. 

The only hope for MMA of anything faster is that the IOOC is also corrupt to the core so if someone inordinately wealthy decided to throw a mountain of cash at them to put MMA in then it could happen.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't think it will ever happen. As Waweewa pointed out though I could see submission grappling added. The Olympics are only 2 weeks long and you can't have an MMA fighter fighting like 5 times in 2 weeks.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

If they ever did it, I am pretty sure they would force them to wear protective gear on their heads the way the olympic boxers do, and even protective gear on their legs for kicks. But then you wouldn't be able to pull submissions off so I would have to agree it would not happen.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> If they ever did it, I am pretty sure they would force them to wear protective gear on their heads the way the olympic boxers do, and even protective gear on their legs for kicks. But then you wouldn't be able to pull submissions off so I would have to agree it would not happen.


I think they even wear chest protectors and leg padding in the other martial arts events like TKD. This really wouldn't work for MMA when winning is really determined by KO or Sub, not ussually by points. Although if they did have it I'm pretty sure Machida would win the gold medal.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

DropKick said:


> Although if they did have it I'm pretty sure Machida would win the gold medal.


Even if they did allow it (which they wouldn't) I'm pretty sure the fighters would have to be amateurs (like the boxers).


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Godzuki said:


> Even if they did allow it (which they wouldn't) I'm pretty sure the fighters would have to be amateurs (like the boxers).


Yeah, I was just joking.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

I personally don't see it happening... unless it really is amateur which doesn't make sense. UFC would let their fighters fight there and even if they did - outcomes would still be too predictable.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

IMO submission grappling will be added in the near future, probably. Not MMA, by a long shoth though...


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

MMA is a new sport, so I doubt it plus there would be arguements about which rules. Only amatuer boxing is in the olympics so if MMA were included it would be amatuer probaly with full padding etc so I cant see it happening


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

If it happens, it will be so watered down, it won't be any good.


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

It will never happen


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

People are simply too ignorant right now. In several years, maybe. But people are simply too ignorant to look at things logically... and that applies to more than just MMA


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

*UFC Olympics?*

Ok, this is sort of a 'wouldn't it be sweet if?' type thread, so here goes.

Similar to the NHL All-star contests, wouldn't it be sweet if the UFC had a yearly contest to see:

Who has the hardest punch
Who has the hardest kick
Who has the most powerful slam
Who has the tightest guillotine
etc..

In that sport science ep where Rampage punches that machine, since seeing that I've seen others hit it and am that much more impressed/afraid of Rampage.

Any other cool categories that would be in there, and who do you think would get the ones I mentioned above?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Hehe, I kinda like this idea. Of course they'd have to make machines or dummies that would be able to measure all that stuff. But I'm sure it's possible.


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

Who has the fastest recovery from 160 beats per minute at full go. Resting for a minute and checking his heartbeat again.........Some guys, there heart beats don't even go that high and are always kind of moderate.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm more interested in who wins fights. That's just me though.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I would love to see this. After watching the collegiate slam dunk and three point contests, it'd be nice to see something like that for MMA.

Generally, I jump to the predicting stage, so I'll get that out of the way.



evzbc said:


> Who has the hardest punch


Fedor seems like a shoe-in, but on an opponent who's standing still, Tank Abbott might have a shot.



> Who has the hardest kick


Back in the day, CroCop. Today, I might go with Antoni Hardonk (that dude has some leg kicks from hell) or Pat Barry.



> Who has the most powerful slam


All do respect to Rampage, but Bob Sapp's slam on Nogueira was awesome.



> Who has the tightest guillotine


Outside of MMA, Marcelo Garcia wins.

Inside of MMA, Alistair Overeem has a wicked guillotine.



> Any other cool categories that would be in there, and who do you think would get the ones I mentioned above?


Trick submission. (Eddie Bravo, that creative mother)

Best body shot. (Bas Rutten might be able to come back)

Best all around strike. (gives the guys who use knees a chance to show their power against the guys who have kicks)

Fastest chokeout. (might require a volunteer)

Quickest triangle. (so many guys take forever to really sink it in, I'd like to see some focus on sinking in the technique)


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Toughest chin: Keith Jardine, dude took some of Rampage's hardest shots.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

rabakill said:


> Toughest chin: Keith Jardine, dude took some of Rampage's hardest shots.


Idk, I think Denis Stojnic could give him a run for his money there.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

I would prefer it if they had best Boxing, best Judo, best BJJ, best Kickboxing over these. Just my opinion.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

yep I like the idea and I am sure thta the fighters actually wonder these things too and so would be down for doing it.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Toughest chin: Keith Jardine, dude took some of Rampage's hardest shots.


I'm surprised you didn't say Big Nog :confused03:. He has an iron jaw.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Evil Ira said:


> I'm surprised you didn't say Big Nog :confused03:. He has an iron jaw.


Yet he got TKO'ed by Mir, a guy who has never been praised for his punching abilities.


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

Hell Yeah!!!! Make MMA an Olympic Sport!!!!!


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Evil Ira said:


> I'm surprised you didn't say Big Nog :confused03:. He has an iron jaw.


had an iron jaw...frank mir, a bjj guy, just ko'd him.


Cote, or Mark Hunt would take this.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rabakill said:


> Toughest chin: Keith Jardine, dude took some of Rampage's hardest shots.



Couldn't give this one to Jardine after the Houston Alexander debacle. Add in the vicious Wandy loss and that seals the deal. 

So who besides Jardine would have the toughest chin??


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Houston Alexander.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Couldn't give this one to Jardine after the Houston Alexander debacle. Add in the vicious Wandy loss and that seals the deal.
> 
> So who besides Jardine would have the toughest chin??


Mark Hunt or cote


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd actually love to know who can run the fastest, lift the most weight, bash out the most pullups., jump the highest. That kind of crap.

No way would Marcelo rank in terms of tightest guillotine. Too small and weak. Unless it was p4p.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Best disqualification .


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Evil Ira said:


> Best disqualification .


Heath Herring, though that wasn't UFC.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I'd actually love to know who can run the fastest


GSP



> lift the most weight


lesnar?



> jump the highest.


GSP again. he would kill in almost any track and field event that involves explosiveness (100m, long jump, high jump, stuff like that)


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

rabakill said:


> Toughest chin: Keith Jardine.


tell me you're kidding...


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd go big nog for toughest chin. Tko is not the same a KO. I don't think he has ever been KO'd. Some of the shot he has taken would no doubt KO an elephant but he just cant be KO'd. Mir hit him with a bunch of bombs and he didn't get KO'd like a normal person would. 

Strongest kick.. I would give to maybe Pat Berry, CroCop, or maybe Kongo. Brandon Vera for the lhw's.

As far as track and field stuff go, GSP and Anthony Johnson would be good.

BJ Penn would totally own everyone in the cum drinking contest.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

diablo5597 said:


> I'd go big nog for toughest chin. Tko is not the same a KO. I don't think he has ever been KO'd. Some of the shot he has taken would no doubt KO an elephant but he just cant be KO'd. Mir hit him with a bunch of bombs and he didn't get KO'd like a normal person would.
> 
> Strongest kick.. I would give to maybe Pat Berry, CroCop, or maybe Kongo. Brandon Vera for the lhw's.
> 
> ...


Lol that last comment about BJ sealed your red bar for sure.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

*DW: "I would 100% support MMA in the olympics"*



> ULTIMATE FIGHTING Championship officials will support a move for mixed martial arts to be entered as an Olympic sport.
> 
> The thought of caged fighting in the Olympic Games will startle many but UFC executives pointed out that a form of MMA, called pankration, featured in the ancient Olympic Games in Greece.
> 
> ...


Source

I'd be so happy to see this happen at the 2012 Summer Olympics.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

theyd probably have to wear head gear but other than that itd be sick

lw - USA via bj penn
ww - canada via gsp
mw - brazil via silva
lh - brazil via shogun
hw - usa via mir


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

If it ever happened it wouldn't be likely to look like MMA as we know it. I would guess there would be dramatic rule changes. 

If it was done it would have to be teams from each nation at each weight class, probably more of an M1 look than the UFC. But I think it would be cool as hell to see Machida an Rua both on the Brazilian MMA team!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

HW: Russia via Fedor!?


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I honestly don't pay much attention to the Olympic games, which is something I regret because I understand that its a very big deal. MMA in the Olympics would certainly do a lot to grab my interest on the other hand. I support this 100% and would love to see MMA in the Olypmics, regardless of what safety precautions are put into place. As long as the integrity of the sport is maintained I think it would be a fantastic decision.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't pay much attention to them, but I do watch fencing and Judo every time they're on. I loves me some Judo competition.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

MMA was the first olympic event ever so I don't see why it shouldn't be in there now. 


I'm guessing though that there'd be mandatory shin pads, maybe elbow pads, and probably it'd be on a mat with boundaries instead of a cage?


Just speculating there though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This would be awesome. We wouldn't need Mousasi or Fedor or Alvarez in the UFC to see these superfights. My only problem is how long would the top fighters be out to train for the olympics? They couldn't risk an injury in a UFC/Strikeforce card. Then we would have weaker actual cards leading up to the olympics.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This would be awesome. We wouldn't need Mousasi or Fedor or Alvarez in the UFC to see these superfights. My only problem is how long would the top fighters be out to train for the olympics? They couldn't risk an injury in a UFC/Strikeforce card. Then we would have weaker actual cards leading up to the olympics.


But that's a fair trade off IMO since it will only be happening once every four years.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> MMA was the first olympic event ever so I don't see why it shouldn't be in there now.


Pretty certain that's incorrect. Remember hearing from Stephen Fry on the British TV show QI that the first recorded Olympic games had only 1 event, and it was a running event over a very random sprinting distance. Greek pankration (basically an MMA event) was held at the Olympic Games in 648 BC though, so you're not far off.

I don't think MMA in the Olympics would be great. There'd almost certainly be a lot of padding required on the athletes, and much like the Boxing events it'd more than likely only feature amateur fighters. Highly unlikely that we'd ever see Fedor vs Lesnar for an Olympic Gold.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> There'd almost certainly be a lot of padding required on the athletes, and much like the Boxing events *it'd more than likely only feature amateur fighters. Highly unlikely that we'd ever see Fedor vs Lesnar for an Olympic Gold*.


That's what I'm saying. No way we're actually going to see top competitors from the UFC (or any UFC fighters for that matter) competing in the Olympics. Extra padding would probably be required and the fighters would most likely be amateur but I wouldn't mind. The more MMA transpiring in front of a untapped audiences the better. I would watch.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

My first thought was - man, that would be awesome - there would be a possibility we could see a somekind of a 'supercard', becouse there are no MMA feds involved, but then again.. 
First of all, if it's in the olympics, it must be a tournament-like 'card', but I doubt that would be allowed now, since a lot of people already think of MMA as 'cockfighting' etc., but now we have to put a fighter in about ~4 fights in like a month... Yes, well, you know where I'm going. 
The idea is good, but it's hard to think of a proper 'system'.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I know personally me and most people I know could careless about the Olympics but if MMA were to be apart of the summer games that would be sick. If they have freakin ping pong then why not have MMA. The only problem is the athletes would be doing it for pride and country so some big names might not take the risk of getting injured or tarnishing their record without getting paid. Either way I would love to see this come to fruitition.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

This is how i think it would end up happening... All Ammy fighters, No head gear, ammy gloves and shin pads, my guess is something along the lines of 3X3min rounds no elbows and no knees to the face, that way its less likely a fighter would sustain a cut and would not be able to continue.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Pankration, a mix of bare-knuckle boxing and er.. bare penis wrestling.

As long as they wear shorts I'm all for it, so I get Dana being all for it, just wonder if he would risk his top boys competing in it.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> I don't think MMA in the Olympics would be great. There'd almost certainly be a lot of padding required on the athletes, and much like the Boxing events it'd more than likely only feature amateur fighters. Highly unlikely that we'd ever see Fedor vs Lesnar for an Olympic Gold.


I honestly would prefer it if it was nobodies. Granted its be awesome to see notorious fighters from other nations duking it out for supremecy of the world, but its almost purer if they're nobodies. 

These nobodies could spend every moment training specifically for MMA in the Olympics, not like UFC or SF guys do where they only train for a single opponent. These guys would have to train like K1 Grand Prix fighters, but harder! 

It'd be probably the sickest worldwide tournament imaginable. But Its not really likely to occur...sadly


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i bet the olympics wouldnt have such a retarded 225-265 division. Make a 235 division and let USA vs Russia happen.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Olympics are so 80's, have not watched one minute of this years....People are more divided by financial then cultural lines nowadays, down with government and lets help each other, peace:thumb02:


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I like winter Olympics only because of hockey and I don't watch summer games.


----------



## golancer (Feb 18, 2010)

if you watch the winter olympic in these days, you will see mma is actually not that dangerous compare with some matchs in the olympic now, and mma is so poplour now, it should be in olympic.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> i bet the olympics wouldnt have such a retarded 225-265 division. Make a 235 division and let USA vs Russia happen.


It's actually 206-265 which is even more ridiculous.


And I'd love to see MMA in the olympics regardless of what rules and what competition it attracts. More publicity = more publicity, plus it'd probably be the most exciting sport there.


Maybe they can just televise Vale Tudo during the Olympics and call it even. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

the ufc would definetly not let thier guys compete if this happend which would suck. they would not want it intefering with thier fights. if mma goes like boxing which would also suck and they signed individual contracts for themselves insted of 1-6 fight contracts it might work. even better it would allow up and comers from all over to show what they can do which would be cool.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> It's actually 206-265 which is even more ridiculous.
> 
> 
> And I'd love to see MMA in the olympics regardless of what rules and what competition it attracts. More publicity = more publicity, plus it'd probably be the most exciting sport there.
> ...


Hell yes! I forgot about Vale Tudo! Got that is some good shit to watch. I remember watching all the old Anderson Silva stuff on mma core. 

Televising that would give the Olympics an out if anyone critisized it. They could just say it was a parter and not technically an Olympic event.That would preserve the prissy Olympic ego, and the fragile sensibilities of the layperson. :thumb03:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I definitely think Brazil would run away with the Gold if this were to ever happen. Japan would follow closely behind.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Stokes said:


> I definitely think Brazil would run away with the Gold if this were to ever happen. Japan would follow closely behind.


Depends on the weight class - I can think of a certain Canadian who'd bring home a gold... :thumb03:

I love the idea of this happening. No doubt the rules would be altered to be safer etc. but I'd be all over it regardless. My only concerns would be regular fight scheduling leading up to the games, and DW pulling a typical douche move & not allowing all his guys to participate.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Woodenhead said:


> *Depends on the weight class - I can think of a certain Canadian who'd bring home a gold... *:thumb03:
> 
> I love the idea of this happening. No doubt the rules would be altered to be safer etc. but I'd be all over it regardless. My only concerns would be regular fight scheduling leading up to the games, and DW pulling a typical douche move & not allowing all his guys to participate.


Agreed. I don't know if GSP would compete though, especially under UFC contract. I'm pretty sure NO UFC fighters would compete in the games. 

No doubt in my mind GSP would win his weight class however, if he did compete. I think that if they DID have MMA Olympics, it would probably be more "team based" though, and GSP couldn't fight in 5 different classes. The Brazilians have more depth IMO.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

NO one in the UFC would be in it lol!!! olympics is just for amatures !!!! just like boxing, many become pro after winning somthing 

would get to see up and coming talent tho so it would be great


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Toroian said:


> NO one in the UFC would be in it lol!!! olympics is just for amatures !!!! just like boxing, many become pro after winning somthing
> 
> would get to see up and coming talent tho so it would be great


 oh and here silly me is watching Team Canada play live vs the Swiss... watching PROFESSIONALS play.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

They already have most of the elements of mma already in the Olympics, like boxing, wrestling, judo... so, I guess it's just a matter of time before mma is an official olympic sport.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

*Dana White would support inclusion of MMA in Olympics*



> *WHITE WOULD SUPPORT INCLUSION OF MMA AT THE OLYMPICS*
> THE CANADIAN PRESS
> 2/18/2010 9:06:05 PM
> 
> ...


http://tsn.ca/mma/story/?id=310665


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

*No Olympics, no problem – UFC plans to create its own international tournament*



> For years, many mixed martial arts fans have wondered aloud why their favorite sport isn't a part of the Olympic Games.
> 
> After all, with boxing, judo, wrestling and tae kwon do already slated as modern Olympic events, what's the problem with adding the arts together?
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/20528/no-...o-create-its-own-international-tournament.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this is definately a start towards MMA being recognized by the IOC!:thumbsup:


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

Personally I don't care if MMA ever becomes an Olympic event. Look at the protective gear in boxing & tae kwan do. That's what will happen in Olympic MMA. Fighters would probably have to wear helmets, no knees/elbows to the face and other regulations that would strip MMA of what it really is.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

Tournaments...YES!!

I hate that some fighters get to pick and choose who they fight. If you think your the best step up to the plate and don't be afraid to fight anyone. (I say this from the safety of my couch)

One giant pot for winner, see who wants it.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

MMA-Matt said:


> Personally I don't care if MMA ever becomes an Olympic event. Look at the protective gear in boxing & tae kwan do. That's what will happen in Olympic MMA. Fighters would probably have to wear helmets, no knees/elbows to the face and other regulations that would strip MMA of what it really is.


yeah it would be severely hindered.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Multiple versions of TUF would be awesome. Don't really care to see MMA in the Olympics though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why not?


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i think having the international TUFs would be great for the sport. 


I would definately be watching the international finale, prob some good fighters coming from interesting places, interesting back stories etc. China, Brazil, Russia, Canada, USA etc etc etc it would be pretty awesome.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

My only beef with TUF is they put the top fighters in the world to setup fight hype, (not top trainers), and make them trainers. 

TUF coaches need to be veterans and guys that actually teach the top guys. Not your top two fighters in a division and I could care less about trash talk.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Screw the Olympics, this is a much more rediculously awesome idea! 

I've always been bothered by the majority of UFC fighters being from the western hemisphere. I refuse to believe there's no one in the eastern hemisphere who's just as good as (maybe better than) the Brazilians, Canadians, Americans, Latin Americans etc. This is the best way I've heard yet to get all these great fighters from all over the globe into the UFC fighting againt the best and then we'd really know who the greatest fighter in the world really is!


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Dana's been stealing my thoughts again!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

MMA could never be a Olympic sport anyway, theres too many risks of injury and fighters will have to pull out all the time, it just wont work unless its really watered down as in no ground strikes, no elbows etc. Plus the protective equipment will be very limited as it will heavily favour the BJJ guys, imagine trying to get out a guillotine with a helmet on or any kind of leg lock with shin guards? in no way could it work.

I wish BJJ was an olympic sport though and i dont understand why its not, it just seems like a perfect sport for the olympics.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I think this is what Dana is thinking about when he says he sees MMA being more popular globally than football/soccer.

Having each country do its own TUF (qualifying) and then having an international tournament would be the equivalent of the World Cup.

I think a fighting tournament of such a grand scale would spark some people's imaginations and also be able to feed off national pride for additional interest.

Of course the thing is it would basically be an 'amateur' tournament, and not necessarily testing the best fighter's in the world who have already been discovered and have contracts.

I personally would like to see a tournament that represents national fightes AND involves the best of the best.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

B


E 


A


U


T


I


F


U


L

:thumb02:


----------

